# Looking to get my ccw permit



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I need the class to get my ccw permit who on here teaches the class I have a few questions as well thanks


----------



## milesvdustin (Jun 25, 2011)

Don't know about the class, but call ft Walton beach office and make an appointment once you do. It's super easy to drive up there, have your permit in a couple weeks as opposed to a few months.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Do you just need the class do they do the fingerprints and picture at the fwb office thanks


----------



## Seanpcola (Jun 27, 2011)

floorguy said:


> Do you just need the class do they do the fingerprints and picture at the fwb office thanks


Yes. FWB does the prints and photo.

You do need the class unless you're former military. Several instructors frequent this forum. I took my first class from Don Esty. He's on here, screen name Pilotpop.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

Seanpcola said:


> Yes. FWB does the prints and photo.
> 
> You do need the class unless you're former military. Several instructors frequent this forum. I took my first class from Don Esty. He's on here, screen name Pilotpop.


Thanks


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

The hunter education class will work for a CCW permit also.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

First Cast said:


> The hunter education class will work for a CCW permit also.


This. But the class will help you better understand the rules


----------



## First Cast (Oct 8, 2007)

Bullshark said:


> This. But the class will help you better understand the rules



Agreed. I took the hunter education with my teenage son several years ago so he could get his hunting license, and I didn't know at the time it would work for the CCW for me, which I got a while back with that certificate. I've read of firearm classes offered by guys on PFF that I now want to take for self defense training and rules & legal question purposes.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

thanks guys found an instructor.


----------



## Daxman (Apr 20, 2011)

Im glad to see your getting your ccw. When i got mine i went to the fair grounds and took the class and what a joke. The scary thing was all hte people around me getting theres. I was thinking holy crap, this is scary. The only bad thing about the fair grounds was there were soo many people there they really cant answer everyones questions and give you the proper training you need. Im actually going to take a one on one class beacuse there are so many rules and places you can and cant carry a gun and i want to know as much as possible. Sorry for the long post, just wanted to give my 2 cents.


----------



## floorguy (Jul 22, 2011)

I actually had the hunting safety class when I was in boy scouts taught by Florida fish and game in 1980 or so but like you I want all the laws explaine


----------



## pilotpop (Oct 1, 2007)

I would be glad to have you in a class, feel free to give me a call when you are ready..

and thanks Sean for the kudos..


----------



## Fanner50 (Oct 25, 2011)

It looks like pilotpop certainly has the qualifications. :thumbup:

I was in Specialty Pawn a little while back and they said that they teach a class once a month with a female instructor. If you have a wife/daughter/girlfriend, etc who might not be comfortable in a class full of men Specialty Pawn might be worth looking in to. I have no connection to them at all, I'm just passing along the info.


----------



## helo_hunter (Oct 2, 2007)

Ronda Easley is the lady instructor who teaches at Pensacola Specialty pawn. She does a great job instructing.


----------

